# Visualization Exercises



## mav (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

I wasn't sure which board to post this in so forgive me in advance if it's on the incorrect one. Recently I think I've figured out exactly how my anxiety works and it looks like I've found something that makes me at ease. I don't want to say I'm over my anxiety but these last few days I've felt dramatically better, here's what I've been doing and I encourage others to try this out and post the results after a few days.

Everyone has things that trigger their anxiety, for some people it might be presenting to an audience, for others even a walk down the street or trip to a crowded mall is enough to turn their stomach in a knot. What I've been doing as of late is a combination of meditation and visualization exercises which I'll explain for you. First, pick a relaxing song - preferably a song with no lyrics. I usually listen to "summer madness" by kool and the gang. Anyways play this song on loop and lie down in a comfortable place. Start off by tensing your muscles and releasing them with your eyes closed. Once you do this start breathing slowly with your stomach rather than your chest, as your breath slowly become aware of the weight of your arms legs ect while continuing to breath slowly. Keep breathing slowly until you become so relaxed you don't feel your body anymore, try to keep as still as possible.

Once you're completely relaxed picture yourself as clearly as possible in a situation that triggers your anxiety. But rather than being nervous as you usually would picture yourself being calm and succeeding at whatever it is your picturing yourself doing. An example of mine would be doing a presentation, I would picture myself doing this and being successful at it, delivering every word clearly and fluently. At this point you can continue to do this with different triggers, I've spent as long at 45 minutes doing this. As you come to an end open your eyes slowly and you should feel a rush of energy and a really good feeling, like you just conquered the world. 

I find that now, when I'm in the situations I cycled through while meditating I feel just as calm as I was when I was visualizing myself doing them successfully. For me, I was always very jittery - I walked fast and spoke so quickly id stumble over my words but lately I've been SO relaxed it's almost as if no matter what I do I constantly feel like I'm just as relaxed as I was doing these exercises. Anyways take it as you will but I just thought I'd share this with you guys, as its been working for me. Also I've cut down on drinking any caffeine and limited my sugar intake and both of these tend to counterbalance this whole exercises. If anyone tries this once a day for half an hour or so, preferrably before bed let me know how it works for you.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Im gonna start trying this as well. I read somewhere that the mind cant tell the difference between the conscious and subconcious. Glad its working for you.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

40watta said:


> Im gonna start trying this as well. I read somewhere that the mind cant tell the difference between the conscious and subconcious. Glad its working for you.


I was looking for this post the other night but couldn't find it, thanks for bumping.

Read Psycho Cybernetics if this visualisation concept interests you


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

i found something called "the power of visualization" it wil explain how to achieve a better mental picture and will explain some tricks that people uses trough the ages.

DOWNLOAD:

http://www.fileserve.com/file/7qZRgg3/TPofVLP.part2.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/5v6egh5/TPofVLP.part1.rar

SEEING IS ACHIEVING The world's foremost producer of personal development and motivational programs now introduces one of the most powerful tools for achievement you have ever used. Visualization has helped millions of successful people achieve their goals. It can help you identify and obliterate the roadblock to progress, making your path to success so real that you can almost feel it, hear it, and smell it, as well as see it in the mind's eye. And now, this breakthrough program offers an easy-to-training system that will enable you to put this tool to work for you wherever there are personal challenges to be met. Acclaimed psychologist Lee Pulos, Ph.D., demonstrates and explains this amazing technology for personal change, and tells you how to: * Utilize the six types of visualization * Discover the power of "image streaming" * Create a spiral of success in your Life Learn "The Power of Visualization" -- see your own success today.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just downloaded the above, thought it was video but its only audio. I'll listen to it when I get a chance


----------

